# anyone into insects?



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

about 2 hours ago at work i came across a white lined sphinx moth sitting on the floor of the garage. it was probably staying away from the 30c that was outside at the time. i picked it up and it just sat on my finger never moving an inch for 20 minutes and i probably could've held him for an hour as he was so calm and relaxed/lazy lol.i got a very good look at him and found out the moths can look so cute, the moth was just a fuzz ball. 

wings rested he was 1 1/4 inches wingspan and body length. i was plannig to bring him home in a container so i can take some pictures of him on my hand (then release) but in the process he decided i was annoying him too muchi ie humming his wings and flew off. ive never had a flying insect that large just calmly sitting on my fingers. i never had much interest in moths before aside from the pests moths everyone hates. this moth doesn't have fabrics much on the menu. it prefers than trees, fruits veggies then moves onto nectar as an adult.

does anyone else find moths or any other insect facinating/cute? i like the stick insects, mantis, butterflies among others but the moths are prefeered over butterflies.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Big moths are really calm.
I love stick insects and wanted to start a collection.. But most live like 6 months so you constantly have to keep breeding to keep your collection going, as you're paying $50+ for an animal that lives 6 months, and it just seemed like too much work for now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I like to take pictures of them


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im surprised moths can live nearly a year at best. i still prefer them to butterflies. though im not surprised insects live short lives at best. its one of their evolutionary traits to live and breed fast. if i had the chance and supplies id have liked to take the moth home but then it wouldnt live a natural life. i do regret not bringing my camera to work, id have love to take an upclose pic.

i recently saw a documentary "City of Ants" on Nat Geo channel and its very fascinating how complex they can get as a social society. its weird to see those ant bundles in the jungles where they dont have a habit of making mazes.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm well female tarantula can live a couple years. As I'm sure can scorpions. Males not as long.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Hmmm well female tarantula can live a couple years. As I'm sure can scorpions. Males not as long.


i wouldnt touch either of them with a 10 1/2 foot pole. the tarantulas are too fragile for me to dare touch. the pointy thing on the back of the scorpion is enough to warn me. i got no real issue with scorp claws. devenomed or not i dont want to get hit by it.


----------

